# Incha'allah



## alahay

Incha'allah breaks into: 
In Cha'a Allah (modern arabic)
If Wills God (literal)

*In Cha'a Allah* (Modern Arabic or Fous7a)
*Nshallah *(Levantine Arabic)*
God Willing* (English - idiomatic)
*Ojala'* (spanish)
*Bbona 'e Dio* (Neapolitan - correct me if I'm wrong)
*Nella Volonta' di Dio* (Italian - there might be better)
*Inchallah* (French?)

I'm interested in more (refined) translations or synonyms in as many  languages as possible:

I know that Francophones use Inchallah and they often missuse it when they say "Inchallah que Dieu..." similarly _hispanohablantes_ are prone to the same mistake "Ojala que Dios..."...

Please enlighten me!


----------



## Jana337

مرحبا 

In Czech: Dá-li Bůh - literally "if God gives". We use it in all situations, not only in those that involve giving of material or immaterial goods.

Jana


----------



## Mei

In catalan:

Tant de bo,...


----------



## badgrammar

Turkish: Insallah...  But you need the special character (s with a little mark on the bottom) to turn the "s" into a "sh" sound...


----------



## Fernando

You are right about Spanish. Please, note is "Ojalá" (stress in á). The more "Spanish" expression would be "Dios quiera (que..)."


----------



## Sze

In my language, we say 'Insyallah'.


----------



## Whodunit

In German, you could say "wenn Gott es will", but we usually don't use it.

 !خيط رائع


----------



## nestornev

En Griego decimos: "Áí èÝëåé ï Èåüò "que significa si dios quiere.


----------



## Outsider

In Portuguese, there is the word "oxalá", derived from the Arabic phrase. However, the Portuguese word has lost all religious conotation. Today, it's just a neutral term used to make a wish. We have other phrases with a religious sense, but they are not derived from Arabic.


----------



## Whodunit

nestornev said:
			
		

> En Griego decimos: "Áí èÝëåé ï Èåüò "que significa si dios quiere.


 
I couldn't see the correct Greek words until I changed the encoding of my computer. Do your symbols mean "Αν θέλει ο Θεός"?


----------



## nestornev

Yes,exactly.


----------



## alahay

Outsider said:
			
		

> In Portuguese, there is the word "oxalá", derived from the Arabic phrase. However, the Portuguese word has lost all religious conotation. Today, it's just a neutral term used to make a wish. We have other phrases with a religious sense, but they are not derived from Arabic.



Same for the spanish Ojala'...It's like  "I hope that"
"Ojala' que..." 
"Espero que..."


----------



## uinni

alahay said:
			
		

> *Nella Volonta' di Dio* (Italian - there might be better)


Actually, in Italian it is:
*Se Dio vuole* (or *"A Dio piacendo"*).

But the usage is nothing more than an interjection (not so deeply "felt" as "In Cha'a Allah" actually is).

Eg. "Quest'anno, se Dio vuole, mi laureerò"

Uinni


----------



## JLanguage

In Hebrew: בעזרת השם
Shortened to בעזרת ה' 
or even בע"ה


----------



## alahay

JLanguage said:
			
		

> In Hebrew: בעזרת השם
> Shortened to בעזרת ה'
> or even בע"ה




Is that Be3ezrat hashem? Can you please translate? Thanks!


----------



## xav

I've never heard or read "Inch'Allah que Dieu" ...
We say "A la grâce de Dieu"
"Inch'Allah" has another meaning : we think muslims are fatalist and use it when we are thinking about that fatalism - or sometimes as a kind of joke (sorry...)

Protestant people often use "Dieu voulant" = "Si Dieu veut".
(and, as you perhaps know, "Dieu le veult" has a very strong connotation).


----------



## Agnès E.

I'm protestant and I'm afraid I never heard _Dieu voulant_... 

I agree with what xav said about _Inch'Allah que Dieu_: never heard either (I mean in France). 

Sometimes French people use _Inch'Allah_ just to express that they don't know the future. I can't give any info about other French-speaking countries.


----------



## alahay

xav said:
			
		

> I've never heard or read "Inch'Allah que Dieu" ...


I heard it once by a moroccan which explains why I said "Francophones" and not "French" specifically. And for the fact, I searched for this expression on google and got 506 results.


----------



## JLanguage

alahay said:
			
		

> Is that Be3ezrat hashem? Can you please translate? Thanks!


 
Yes, if the 3 is the ayin.


----------



## alahay

JLanguage said:
			
		

> Yes, if the 3 is the ayin.



Yes, 3 is 3ein (I mean it looks like a 3ein, and it's very popular in arabic transliteration btw)

So, what does it mean exactly? My guess is that:

Be 3ezrat ha shem
In xxxxx the name


----------



## DareRyan

Lingua Latina.

Si deus placet. ('If it pleases God' Scripts referring to YHWH (Allah, the Christian God, and the Jewish God... all one in the same)
and
Omne divorum est (A typical pagan reference 'Everything is of the Gods')


----------



## alahay

DareRyan said:
			
		

> Lingua Latina.
> 
> Si deus placet. ('If it pleases God' Scripts referring to YHWH (Allah, the Christian God, and the Jewish God... all one in the same)
> and
> Omne divorum est (A typical pagan reference 'Everything is of the Gods')



*Allah* means *God* in the Arabic Language and is not tied to any specific religion.
As far as I know Christians, Muslims and Jews believe in the same God, Dieu, Dio, Dios, Deus, Allah, Elohim, Adonai...


----------



## DareRyan

Hello!
Yes, I understand that. The clarification is just to help define between the modern religions that worship 'God' from the Pagan that worship 'God(s)' that are not at all related. Sorry my clarification wasn't clear

That's what I get for posting in a dead language anyway. 

Cheers


----------



## elroy

alahay said:
			
		

> Yes, 3 is 3ein (I mean it looks like a 3ein, and it's very popular in arabic transliteration btw)
> 
> So, what does it mean exactly? My guess is that:
> 
> Be 3ezrat ha shem
> In xxxxx the name


 
I think it means "with the help of the Name."


----------



## alby

in Croatian:

Ako Bog da, (literally: If God gives).

Nataša


----------



## xav

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> I'm protestant and I'm afraid I never heard _Dieu voulant_...


 Oh, sorry ! I often hear it, but maybe it is specifically evangelical or pentecostal. Nevertheless, I've the impression it is an old way of speaking, probably deriving directly from a Latin "Deo volente"...?


----------



## radiation woman

xav said:
			
		

> Oh, sorry ! I often hear it, but maybe it is specifically evangelical or pentecostal. Nevertheless, I've the impression it is an old way of speaking, probably deriving directly from a Latin "Deo volente"...?


 
Could it be also linked to the English, "God willing"?  Did the French Evangelical and Pentecostal movements come to France from the UK?  If so this would explain the expression which sounds like a direct translation from English.


----------



## Vanda

In Portuguese, as it has already been said, it is Oxalá!, but 
nowadays it's less used - well in my country, at least. 
We prefer saying the expression: Se Deus quiser! as in  
many Latin languages.


----------



## amikama

JLanguage said:
			
		

> In Hebrew: בעזרת השם
> Shortened to בעזרת ה'
> or even בע"ה


Or even ב"ה... And in Aramaic it's בסיעתא דשמיא (shortened to בס"ד).

Another expression in Hebrew is אם ירצה השם (abbr. אי"ה), which means literally "if God wants".


----------



## yklich

The literal translation in Dutch would be "Als Allah het toelaat"


----------



## xav

radiation woman said:
			
		

> Could it be also linked to the English, "God willing"? Did the French Evangelical and Pentecostal movements come to France from the UK? If so this would explain the expression which sounds like a direct translation from English.


I think they come from the US. 
And it seems to me that both expressions derive directly from Latin ; maybe the English use did reactivate in French an old way of speaking.

A question : Does "God willing" sound a bit strange in English, as "Dieu voulant" does in French ?


----------



## Fulamuso

In French-speaking West Africa, most Muslims say: 'Si Dieu le veut bien' or 'Si Dieu accepte.'  In Pulaar (an indigenous African language), people say: 'Si alla jabi.'


----------



## JLanguage

alahay said:
			
		

> Yes, 3 is 3ein (I mean it looks like a 3ein, and it's very popular in arabic transliteration btw)
> 
> So, what does it mean exactly? My guess is that:
> 
> Be 3ezrat ha shem
> In xxxxx the name


 
It means "with the help of God ( lit. the name)". In idiomatic English: "God willing".


----------



## LanceKitty

In *Tagalog* it's roughly translated as:

Nawa'y pagpalain ng Diyos.


----------



## radiation woman

xav said:
			
		

> I think they come from the US.
> And it seems to me that both expressions derive directly from Latin ; maybe the English use did reactivate in French an old way of speaking.
> 
> A question : Does "God willing" sound a bit strange in English, as "Dieu voulant" does in French ?


 
To reply to your question, yes it does sounds a bit strange in English.  For example you couldn't replace the subject, "God" with another subject and make sense i.e. you can't say, "Everything should go according to plan, Jim willing".  It sounds really odd!


----------



## Manuel_M

In Maltese: Jekk Alla jrid.


----------



## Negg

in french : si Dieu le veut
in persian : agar Khodâ bekhâd


----------



## Zoltan

For hebrew i would say baruch hashem (bless gd) is more common

for french, maybe "grace a dieu"


----------



## Outsider

Grâce à Dieu: thank God.


----------



## ElenaofTroy

Fernando said:
			
		

> You are right about Spanish. Please, note is "Ojalá" (stress in á). The more "Spanish" expression would be "Dios quiera (que..)."



In Mexico we say

_Si Dios quiere...
Con el favor de Dios...
Primero Dios..._
and _Dios quiera (que)_, too

Iliana


----------



## ElenaofTroy

Outsider said:
			
		

> In Portuguese, there is the word "oxalá", derived from the Arabic phrase. However, the Portuguese word has lost all religious conotation. Today, it's just a neutral term used to make a wish. We have other phrases with a religious sense, but they are not derived from Arabic.



The same thing happens in Mexico with _ojalá. _The word has lost its religious connotation. And it is somewhat common to include the word _Dios _in the same sentence but educated people don´t use it that way.


----------



## martinmubashar

alahay said:
			
		

> Yes, 3 is 3ein (I mean it looks like a 3ein, and it's very popular in arabic transliteration btw)
> 
> So, what does it mean exactly? My guess is that:
> 
> Be 3ezrat ha shem
> In xxxxx the name




HASHEM does literally mean "the name," you are right. However, Hashem is used to replace YHVH as a name of G-D, (Alláh, Dios, etc...). So infact it is the Hebrew equivalent of Inshallah really.


----------



## alahay

martinmubashar said:
			
		

> HASHEM does literally mean "the name," you are right. However, Hashem is used to replace YHVH as a name of G-D, (Alláh, Dios, etc...). So infact it is the Hebrew equivalent of Inshallah really.



why don't they say Yahwa or Adonai or Elohim?


----------



## JLanguage

alahay said:
			
		

> why don't they say Yahwa or Adonai or Elohim?


We do say Adonai and Elohim (in religious contexts), but Yahwa is too holy to be pronounced. Yahwa is read as Adonai in religious settings and Hashem otherwise. Even when you read to yourself, you read Adonai. Elohim is pronounced and written Elokim in non-religious settings. Adonai is also sometimes pronounced as Hashem.


----------



## jmx

alahay said:
			
		

> Same for the spanish Ojala'...It's like "I hope that"
> "Ojala' que..."
> "Espero que..."


That's not what it means. "Ojalá" is used when something is hoped but it's *unlikely*.

Post #9 in this thread gives a very precise explanation :  http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=59600

I'm translating the best I can the beginning of the post :


> The word "ojalá" does not come from Arabic إن شاء الله (in sha'a Allah) "if God wills", as is often said, but from Arabic لو شاء الله (law sha'a Allah) "if God wanted to (?)" .


----------



## alahay

jmartins said:
			
		

> The word "ojalá" does not come from Arabic إن شاء الله (in sha'a Allah) "if God wills", as is often said, but from Arabic لو شاء الله (law sha'a Allah) "if God wanted to (?)" .



Great to know!

*Law Sha'a 'Allah* means "Had God Willed"


----------



## Ilmo

Finnish:
Jos Jumala suo (Jumala = God)
or
Jos Luoja suo (Luoja = Creator)
Not used much in everyday talk.


----------



## MarX

Sze said:


> In my language, we say 'Insyallah'.


Just like in Indonesian. 

We also say:
*Semoga
Kalau Tuhan berkenan
*


----------



## blue_jewel

In Tagalog: 
Kung ipagkakaloob/ibibigay ng Dios (If God gives)
Kung pahihintulutan ng Dios (If God permit/wills it)


----------



## Tamar

> We do say Adonai and Elohim (in religious contexts), but Yahwa is too holy to be pronounced. Yahwa is read as Adonai in religious settings and Hashem otherwise. Even when you read to yourself, you read Adonai. Elohim is pronounced and written Elokim in non-religious settings. Adonai is also sometimes pronounced as Hashem.


 
Just to correct some of it:
Hashem is used by religious people and so is Elokim. The K replaces the H ה that symbolizes (or is?) the name of God. 
Non religious people say Elohim (just that, unless you say the expressions already mentioned ברוך השם, בעזרת השם). 

Btw, when is Yahwa read Hashem?


----------



## kusurija

In Lithuanian:
(It sounds very optimistically!)
Dievas duos..(Got will give..)


----------



## Juri

"Se Dio vuole" is of normal use in Italian.
Seems to me interesting how much is used in Friuli(NE of Italy)the everyday greeting "Màndi". Means: "Sii nelle mani di Dio"Be in God hands.


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*, _se Dio volas_.


----------



## uinni

Hi,


Juri said:


> "Se Dio vuole" is of normal use in Italian.


 
Please, see post #13.



Juri said:


> "Màndi". Means: "Sii nelle mani di Dio"Be in God hands.


 
This is not true. Cfr. wikipedia => mandi, for a good summary of the possible acceptable (many) etymologies of "mandi" (a little bit O.T., b.t.w  ).

Uinni


----------



## linguist786

*Urdu/**Hindi:* 
agar khudaa chaahe
/allah ne chaahaa to

*Gujarati:*
Allah ne joytu hoy to

We always use "insha-allah" in spoken language (in all three of the above), but if someone was to ask for a translation of it, then the above is what you would say. Please note that only muslims use this phrase.


----------



## marcel68

In Vietnamese we say: Nếu Chúa muốn and in French: Si Dieu le veut!


----------



## sakvaka

Ilmo said:


> Finnish:
> Jos Jumala suo (Jumala = God)
> or
> Jos Luoja suo (Luoja = Creator)
> Not used much in everyday talk.



Some trivia: The only context I've seen this used is The Declaration of_ Christmas Peace _- a yearly tradition from the Old Great Square of Turku on the 24th December.

_"Huomenna, jos Jumala suo,  on meidän Herramme ja Vapahtajamme armorikas syntymäjuhla;  ja julistetaan siis täten yleinen joulurauha..._"

_(Tomorrow, God willing, is the most gracious feast of the birth of our Lord and Saviour, and therefore a general Christmas peace is hereby declared, ...)_


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek we have a saying that is similar:
Θεού θέλοντος
θe*u* θ*e*londos
lit. "God willing".
There's also a proverb (a common one):
Θεού θέλοντος και καιρού επιτρέποντος
θe*u* θ*e*londos ke ker*u* epitr*e*pondos
"God willing and weather allowing"


----------



## Black4blue

OMG, noone wrote Turkish one, lemme write 
*İnşallah*. Pronounced like _inshallah_ with */a/*


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Incha'allah en persan aussi veut dire : Si Dieu (Allah) (le) veut ! 
انشالله


----------

